# Ulcer in my nose?



## bozzylozzy (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I have an ulcer in my nose.. it is so so sore.. and when I look its all bright red with white edging... (difficult to describe) it has been there for approx 2 months now. I have had it before.. and it always takes ages to heal.

I currently have a few mouth ulcers too. Just wondered if anyone has had this and what you used tl treat this?

I saw my GP - who didnt even look - just said it was a cold sore. But there is no scabbing.. and I have never had cold sores on my lips before.
Bleurgh..


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Bozzy. Nasal sores are quite common in Crohn's sufferers. I used to get them and cold sores on my mouth rather than ulcers inside it. They are very nasty and annoying. I didn't use anything to treat them - just waited for them to go away by themselves - but I wonder if you might try an over the counter cold sore treatment to see if that helps?


----------



## 723crossroads (Jun 24, 2013)

My good friend had one inside her nose too for awhile. Then it finally went away. It is probably an ulcer. I would gently use a tissue with some peroxide on it and go around the inside of your nose each day to kill the bacteria and help it heal. When I get them in my mouth I rinse with half peroxide and half water.Be careful about putting salves of any kind up your nose. They could go further and end up in your lungs.


----------



## bozzylozzy (Jun 25, 2013)

thanks guys for your advice.. i saw the GP today, who said it is inflamed (but i have no congestion, or runny nose etc)

i will see him next week as he wants to look at my history. but probably will prescribe a steroid nasal spray. i can wait, whats another week!? lol


----------



## Memmy29 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have experienced this a few times. I eventually had to go to a GP because it got so painful (two separate manifestations), and was prescribed Bactroban. It kills the bacteria and felt better within about 48 hours.


----------



## aruschmann (Jul 3, 2013)

Before I was diagnosed I would get external cold sores below my nostril and sometimes partialy in the opening. Havnt really had them since I had my 1st flare in 1997, but very well could have been Crohns related. When I was younger I dont remember having any tummy troubles oddly enough


----------



## prettykitty (Jul 3, 2013)

I get these from time to time.  I have the unfortunate habit of picking at them (in private!), so they often take a long time to heal, and they can get quite painful!  

When they get really bad, here's what I do:

1) use saline nasal spray regularly to keep nostrils moist
2) moisten a cotton swab with saline and swab around inside the nostril really good (this helps satisfy the compulsion to pick!)
3) dip another (clean) swab in petroleum jelly or bag balm (you can get it over the counter in most US pharmacies -- it's a petroleum jelly and lanolin-based antibiotic ointment) and then coat the sore with ointment -- this keeps it from getting too crusty
4) fight the urge to pick!

I do this several times a day.  When I stick to it, the sores heal within a week or so.


----------



## Essieluv (Jul 3, 2013)

I get nasty painful sores on the inside of my nose a couple times a year. They last forever, and hurt! I usually just make sure to use saline spary quite a bit and try to leave the area alone. I do sometimes put some vasoline on them, just to help it not hurt so much. I also get some sores on the inside of my lips and on my tongue.


----------



## sickofcrohns (Jul 4, 2013)

I second prettykitty's advice, but I find that, instead of petroleum jelly, dabbing Kank-a on the nose ulcer works well. Yeah, it has a strong smell at first, but it forms a seal over the area that's kind of like a skin. It also contains a mild anaesthetic (benzocaine) to block the pain. I used it several times the last time I had a nasal ulcer -- a big nasty thing, dime-sized, inside my nostril -- and it helped me cope.

[Edit] Nasal steroid spray is *not* the appropriate thing to use with a nasal ulcer. Have your doctor look up your nose! He or she needs to see what's going on.


----------

